# ML on fly



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Have lately only been fishing with the family and not sight fishing. Got a friend that likes to fly fish. Any pattern or area , time for tailing reds past few weeks. He wants to go to the lagoon by boat and try it out. I am sure I could go find some at many of my fav spots. But a little up to date intel is helpful. Thanks.


----------

